# Picked up a panosonic zx1000 ?



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2018)

What can i expect?


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 4, 2018)

Excellent little camera.........


----------



## bribrius (Dec 5, 2018)

Yuh. I'm broke but i needed this. My other bridge died..  So sad. I think it needs a memorial service.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 5, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Excellent little camera.........


I am going to like this. Not exactly as slutty as i would like, i will miss the longer zoom for a street/walk around but it seems to have some fun in it. And in dim light i guess the longer zoom wasnt much good anyway. The zoom on this kinda slow but.. What to do?  Menu has plenty of options. Like having it on the button to flip things quick without going through the menu which it has least some (and helps). Haven't quite figured it out? Lot different than nikon. I like the nikon dial better this doesnt have the clear stand out letters p,m,a, etc for changing them quick, kinda have to look closer. Learning curve. The body and buttons is kinda cheap like made, but i guess for the price...


----------



## ac12 (Dec 5, 2018)

bribrius said:


> Yuh. I'm broke but i needed this. My other bridge died..  So sad. I think it needs a memorial service.View attachment 166592



You are BROKE, and in three posts in 2 minutes, you state that you bought FOUR cameras ???
- Two Sony A6000
- A Panasonic ZX1000
- A Fuji T20


----------



## bribrius (Dec 6, 2018)

ac12 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Yuh. I'm broke but i needed this. My other bridge died..  So sad. I think it needs a memorial service.View attachment 166592
> ...


Why i am broke. At least one or two are xmas presents


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 6, 2018)

Enjoy using your cameras.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 6, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Enjoy using your cameras.


Couple will be gifts. Others are replacements..  7100 , bridge replacements.
I dont buy cameras often i go a few years or longer then try to buy things that are older models so i dont take the depreciation hit as much, i guess??
Recently picked up a nikon 7200 and d800. Obviously older models. Add the fuji and 1000 (older models) i go for clearances or lightly used. Then i wont buy another camera for years again unless something breaks. The bridge i am replacing is least 6 years old and, no worky.  I'll buy a d850 in like 4 or 5 years open box special or left over demo..


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 17, 2018)

Thats a compact camera, not a mirrorless camera.

Mirrorless stands for system cameras (exchangeable lenses) with an EVF (well sometimes even only with a monitor on the back).


----------

